# eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

well i was wondering what are the differences between the eip and atp stage 2 turbo kits.......besides the price what are other differences......i have a 98 vr and would like to no which would be a better choice....thanx :confused


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (12vfreak)*

The exhaust manny's are different. I think their chip is MUCH better than ATP's (from what I hear). I can't vouch for quality of the EIP stuff but ATP is pretty good.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (J Dubya)*

EIP's manifold is very nice, stainless vs a Cast. but at the same time the EIP setup is a lot more expensive. The ATP turbo will pretty much do the exact same thing as the EIP setup for a street car. It's when you start needing ridiculous amounts of power (like 650) that the EIP will most likley shine through
But if it was me, who was picking a turbo kit, which it was last friday, I would pick up the Audspeed kit on ebay for $2150, and if you don't like features of that you can alway buy parts from ATP, or EIP to make the setup how you want


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 7:06 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_EIP's manifold is very nice, stainless vs a Cast. but at the same time the EIP setup is a lot more expensive. The ATP turbo will pretty much do the exact same thing as the EIP setup for a street car. It's when you start needing ridiculous amounts of power (like 650) that the EIP will most likley shine through

Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It would be a bit cheaper to piece a kit together. I love the way EIP's mani's look. ATP is more a budget kit (not taking anythng away from their quality). EIP is more exspensive and more for a 500+whp full on race car that is barely streetable


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

buy a poortex kit... just take the time to piece things together yourself and save the money for tuning the damn thing.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (AAdontworkx3)*

Just have to add that both 9second VR6's, SEM and Brian both run ATP Manifolds and both make 640whp...








But overall a turbo kit is a turbo kit to a point... Obviously I like ATP because thats what I run and it's cheaper.... But you'll see equally good results from EIP...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_But overall a turbo kit is a turbo kit to a point... 

AMEN!!!!!! hardware is hardware... only thing making eip and atp difft is software really, piping, turbos are all the same


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (D Wiz)*

word...Including the Audspeed setup








_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
AMEN!!!!!! hardware is hardware... only thing making eip and atp difft is software really, piping, turbos are all the same


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (BubonicCorrado)*

I always liked the EIP kit cause it was stealth. To be honest the ONLY reason I bought a ATP kit was cause the money diff. EIP was always my first choice and I did buy things from them but they couldnt meet my budget at the time. But I have no regrets obviously from the kit I chose.


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (50CENT)*

well with atp saying youll get 300hp with there stage 2 and eip claims 330hp+ from there stage 1 ...i imagine stage 2 would even have more? and dont forget about the 10% discount at EIP for vortex members....with stage 2 though ..dont forget about the tranny work...good luck


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (bmorevdubb)*

thanx for the opinions guys.......what if i was to get the atp kit minus the esu upgrades....then buy the ecu part from eip....same with the head gasket to lower compression.....what u think???


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (12vfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12vfreak* »_thanx for the opinions guys.......what if i was to get the atp kit minus the esu upgrades....then buy the ecu part from eip....same with the head gasket to lower compression.....what u think???

that would be a great idea, infact that is probably what I would do if I was in your shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_EIP's manifold is very nice, stainless vs a Cast. but at the same time the EIP setup is a lot more expensive. The ATP turbo will pretty much do the exact same thing as the EIP setup for a street car. It's when you start needing ridiculous amounts of power (like 650) that the EIP will most likley shine through
But if it was me, who was picking a turbo kit, which it was last friday, I would pick up the Audspeed kit on ebay for $2150, and if you don't like features of that you can alway buy parts from ATP, or EIP to make the setup how you want

_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 7:06 PM 12-9-2003_


I wouldn't trust the audspeed turbo kit, i mean common i never knew that "racing" was a brand


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (bmorevdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmorevdubb* »_well with atp saying youll get 300hp with there stage 2 and eip claims 330hp+ from there stage 1 ...i imagine stage 2 would even have more? and dont forget about the 10% discount at EIP for vortex members....with stage 2 though ..dont forget about the tranny work...good luck









ATP, just claims 300hp... because you can get that on low boost... I have ATP Stage 2 and am putting down 400whp... @ 18psi


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTRTim)*

dam thats a lot of power......whats your 1/4 mile time......so i lower the compression and raise boost to about 13........my goal is about 325whp


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (12vfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12vfreak* »_thanx for the opinions guys.......what if i was to get the atp kit minus the esu upgrades....then buy the ecu part from eip....same with the head gasket to lower compression.....what u think???

That's what I did. I left out the FMU AND the chip. I'm ordering them from C2 Motorsports and adding in 30# injectors.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (12vfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12vfreak* »_thanx for the opinions guys.......what if i was to get the atp kit minus the esu upgrades....then buy the ecu part from eip....same with the head gasket to lower compression.....what u think???

You are lucky that at this period in time, there are several options for both hardware and software when engineering a turbo setup to best suit your needs.
The best thing that you can do for yourself, is research, research, research....and talk to some people running different setups; talk to the companies that sell and support them.
You can never have too much information. With that, you can make the best decision for you, and your car.



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:53 PM 12-10-2003_


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (12vfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12vfreak* »_dam thats a lot of power......whats your 1/4 mile time......so i lower the compression and raise boost to about 13........my goal is about 325whp

Best is 11.50 @ 121.29... but I average 11.70-11.80... 
Well I made 299.8whp @ 10psi and 364.8whp @ psi so 13psi should put you right around 330whp


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_... 364.8whp @ psi ...

Wow that much boost huh?








-Rich


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (eiprich)*

how much boost u running.......lol......gtrtim are you the guy with the yellow atp vr6.....i saw u at waterfest and vw show and go car shows.....very nice car.....do u plan on braking into the 10s??


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (12vfreak)*

I think the 364 was at 15psi. I know his car made 382 @ 17psi. Yes he is the one with the yellow gti. His car might run 10's if he gets a job








Brian


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_I think the 364 was at 15psi. I know his car made 382 @ 17psi. Yes he is the one with the yellow gti. His car might run 10's if he gets a job








Brian

382 @ 16psi don't jip me








Yea 10's will come... Who wants to hire me???


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Yea 10's will come... Who wants to hire me???

I'd hire ya Tim, but I am sure janitorial services arent your speciality


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTRTim)*

what can u do ???????????


----------



## GTTEYE (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_
I'd hire ya Tim, but I am sure janitorial services arent your speciality

Thats funny!! haha


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTTEYE)*

i wouldnt consider anything other than an eip kit, or eastsides kit. im sorry but hands down theyre better. i hate atps vr manifold.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (vrturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrturbo* »_what can u do ???????????

I can hate on the internet... I can video tape... I can play with computers.. I'm good at Video games... and I can count prescriptions.... um... yea....


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Who wants to hire me???

dont even get me started......


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
I can hate on the internet...

LOL the best job ever would be to sit and talk **** all day. I should start a company to do that. You can be the CEO.


----------



## VDubb1013 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (cabzilla)*

Give matrix engineering a call they have some really good turbo setups, great guys too
Jeremy Williams
Matrix Engineering Inc.
4060 SW Macadam Ave.
Portland, OR 97239
503.443.1141 Tech
503.443.1142 Fax
888.249.0013 Orders
[email protected]
http://www.matrixengineering.cc


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_

I wouldn't trust the audspeed turbo kit, i mean common i never knew that "racing" was a brand









And that's why I am turbocharged, and you are not


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
And that's why I am turbocharged, and you are not









Oh no...
The head expanding has begun. lol


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack's VR6* »_
Oh no...
The head expanding has begun. lol

must... resist....


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (cabzilla)*

Dude, all I am saying is that he is knocking a product that I guess in his eyes doesn't cost enough







And all I am saying is that IT WORKS!!!


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (BubonicCorrado)*

hmmm two 9'second vw's use atp products. theres your answer


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_hmmm two 9'second vw's use atp products. theres your answer









Actually when SEM went that 9sec pass they were using a custom equal length exhaust manifold.So there is only 1 9sec car with ATP manifold. ME
Brian


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (50CENT)*

what kind of vw's are these?


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (fluxburn)*

SEM has a Golf CL and I had a Jetta GLX Both were converted to drag cars.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (50CENT)*

wouldn't a mk2 be better platform because it is lighter?


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (fluxburn)*

Maybe but the mk3 is nicer and newer. Plus building a fast drag car isnt all about weight


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (50CENT)*

ithink if 50's car had an EIP manifold right now as is, it would still run 9's, doubt it makes THAT much a diff, i mena turbo lou does run 10.2, i think i heard its not street driven anymore


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (JustinTheGIMP)*

It's a customers car


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (JustinTheGIMP)*

Well it's the customers car, not his car, the customer can do whatever **** he wants to do with his car


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

What's wrong with ATP's VR manifold?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (StreetRyda)*

it shrinks after use, but it's fine.


----------



## lyford Gli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (JustinTheGIMP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinTheGIMP* »_I don't want customers putting the sticker of a company that makes turbo kits (especially companies that make nothing for the car) to be included in my photo's, just something I learned in marketing

Prob just has APR head studs


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (lyford Gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lyford Gli* »_
Prob just has APR head studs

APR doesn't make headstuds...
ARP on the other hand does


----------



## lyford Gli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (BubonicCorrado)*

True








dont mind my dyslexia


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (lyford Gli)*

So which is bigger?Depends on where you measure from


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: eip stage 2 or atp stage 2 turbo kit (Tommy K)*

I like how there are over 70 votes but maybe 20 turbo VRs on Vortex.


----------

